# Pasture Feed for Goats



## lee&lyric (Mar 31, 2012)

We want a herd of goats and are in prep mode.  We were given the following list:

*   perennial peanut;

*   hairy indigo;

*   morenga tree;

 . . . as things to plant in the pasture for our goats.  We're looking for something that will take root and grow fairly quickly as we want to get our goats sooner rather than later.  While checking into the above list have any of you heard of the things on this list?  Are there other plants you can recommend for planting for our goats?  We are in Central FL where the heat reigns in the summer, fyi. 

Thanks in advance for any advice.

L


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 1, 2012)

I have no idea. I just buy a horse pasture mix.


----------



## capretta (Apr 9, 2012)

I suggest your farm store's best bag of 'weed seed'! I asked this question just a little while ago myself, and was given this answer. Goats much prefer weeds over grasses and such, and will love the dandelions, chickweed, and any other weedy seeds you can get. I'm sure your goats will love those plants too, but they're surely not necessary. Hope this helps!


----------



## lee&lyric (Apr 10, 2012)

capretta said:
			
		

> I suggest your farm store's best bag of 'weed seed'! I asked this question just a little while ago myself, and was given this answer. Goats much prefer weeds over grasses and such, and will love the dandelions, chickweed, and any other weedy seeds you can get. I'm sure your goats will love those plants too, but they're surely not necessary. Hope this helps!


THIS is encouraging.  "Weed seed", eh.  Never heard of it (then again I'm new to all of this).    Thanks, Capretta.  I just told hubby about it and we'll be on the lookout for some 'cause we want to be getting goats soon.

Lyric


----------



## capretta (Apr 10, 2012)

lee&lyric said:
			
		

> capretta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, glad I could be of assistance! I hope to see some pictures of your new goats here soon!


----------



## Mills1950 (Apr 10, 2012)

Just did a "weed seed " search on the Internet and -all  they had were marijuana seeds and how to grow----wouldn't you know!!!!!   No thanks


----------



## elevan (Apr 10, 2012)

Check with your county's extension agent.  They are the best person to tell you what would be best for your exact location and purposes.


----------

